# tradeoff theory (οικονομικά) = θεωρία της αμοιβαίας αντιστάθμισης, θεωρία της εσωτερικής αντιστάθμισης



## Tsialas (Dec 17, 2009)

Το λεξικό Χρυσοβιτσιώτη-Σταυρακοπούλου αποδίδει τον εν λόγω όρο ως "θεωρία αντισταθμίσματος". Ωστόσο ούτε συνάντησα τη χρήση αυτή στο διαδίκτυο ούτε και ταιριάζει με την περιγραφή της θεωρίας όπως αυτή εξηγείται στο λήμμα της αγγλικής Βικιπαίδειας, το οποίο λήμμα μιλάει για εξισορρόπηση μεταξύ δανεισμένου κεφαλαίου και ιδίου κεφαλαίου, αν κατάλαβα καλά. (_Τhe Trade-Off Theory of Capital Structure refers to the idea that a company chooses how much debt finance and how much equity finance to use by balancing the costs and benefits._)

Αν έχετε άποψη επί του όρου, θα την εκτιμήσω πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2009)

Τον περασμένο μήνα προσπαθούσαμε να δώσουμε μια ικανοποιητική απόδοση για το σκέτο tradeoff και είπαμε ένα σωρό πράγματα, αλλά, όπως πρόσθεσε ο Count Baltar στο τέλος, είναι «από τις λέξεις που σηκώνουν καμιά εκατοστή αποδόσεις ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο». Και αν δεν είναι εκατό, όπως είπε ο κύριος που πιστεύει ότι «η υπερβολή είναι η μαία της κατανόησης», είναι αρκετές.

Από την άλλη, η οικονομία είναι η επιστήμη των ισορροπιών (αυτό είναι δικό μου, μην του δώσετε σημασία, υπάρχουν κι άλλες επιστήμες των ισορροπιών), όπου η ορολογία παίζει συνέχεια με balances, tradeoffs, equilibrium (και στο τέλος θέλουμε όλοι από ένα librium). Ενδέχεται αυτός που σκέφτηκε να αποδώσει αυτή τη θεωρία με τον όρο «θεωρία του αντισταθμίσματος» επιχειρούσε να έχει κάποια αντιστρεψιμότητα, αν και περισσότερο έχει να κάνει με «αντιστάθμιση». Αλλά, είπαμε για το trade-off...

Βρήκα μια διδακτορική διατριβή εδώ και λέει:
Τα αποτελέσματα επιβεβαιώνουν την κυριαρχία της χρηματοδοτικής θεωρίας της ιεράρχησης έναντι της θεωρίας της αντιστάθμισης και καταδεικνύουν ότι οι ελληνικές εταιρείες προτιμούν την εσωτερική από την εξωτερική χρηματοδότηση.

Βεβαίως, σε άλλες αναζητήσεις για την κεφαλαιακή διάρθρωση η αντιστάθμιση αναφερόταν σε hedging, οπότε... Αλλά, αν βάλεις «θεωρία της αντιστάθμισης», θα έχεις παρέα τον αποπάνω. Για την «εξισορρόπηση» δεν σου βρήκα παρέα (αυτό π.χ. δεν σου κάνει), αλλά με αυτή την ορολογία ποτέ δεν ξέρεις! :)


----------



## Tsialas (Dec 18, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόσεξες, αλλά το βασικό πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα ήταν ότι αυτούς τους όρους τούς αφήνουν συνήθως αμετάφραστους, όπως κατέδειξε το γκουγκλάρισμα. Αλλά εγώ, ως φτωχός πλην τίμιος μεταφραστής, θέλω να βγάζω το φίδι απ' την τρύπα. Μαύρο φίδι μ' έφαγε δηλαδής.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τη βοήθεια. :)


----------



## danae (Dec 19, 2009)

Οικονομολόγος μού είπε ότι λέγεται "αντισταθμίσματος".


----------



## Tsialas (Dec 20, 2009)

Ο γέγραπται γέγραπται...


----------



## mur (Dec 21, 2009)

Γεια σας. Μια μετάφραση του "tradeoff" που έχω συναντήσει σε αρκετά κείμενα είναι "ισοζύγιο".


----------



## kenji (Nov 20, 2013)

Alloha κύριοι/ες, 
Επειδή και εγώ είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα, στην διατριβή μου (οικονομικά), να πω και εγώ την ταπεινή άποψη μου:
Θα συνιστούσα σε όποιον θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει τον όρο να χαρακτηρίσει τα εν λόγω μεγέθη ως αμοιβαίως αποκλειόμενα + να τονίσει την έννοια του συμβιβασμού που υπονοεί ο όρος και να γράψει σε παρένθεση (trade off theory), και όλα θα πάνε καλά. Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό έκανα.
Στα οικονομικά το αντιλαμβανόμαστε αυτό και μέσω διαγραμματικής απεικόνισης, χρησιμοποιείται σε πολλές micro θεωρίες (π.χ. MRTS), υπό την έννοια της υποκατάστασης δύο επιλογών- δύο συνδυασμών αγαθών ή δύο συνδυασμών παραγωγής, που ότι και να επιλέξουμε θα είμαστε πάντα σε μία καμπύλη επειδή το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα πάντα θα είναι το ίδιο.
keep it real


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2013)

Aloha, Kenji.

Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, π.χ. αν ένας όρος δεν έχει κεντρική θέση σε ένα σύγγραμμα ή δεν επαναλαμβάνεται συχνά, ο μεταφραστής ή ο συντάκτης μιας μελέτης μπορεί να τον παρακάμψει και να αρκεστεί σε μια ικανοποιητική περιγραφή της σημασίας του, βάζοντας τον αγγλικό σε παρένθεση. Αν ο όρος είναι σημαντικός για το κείμενό μας ή επαναλαμβάνεται συχνά, θα επιχειρήσουμε να τον αποδώσουμε στα ελληνικά, ακολουθώντας μάλιστα τις υποδείξεις της επιστήμης της ορολογίας. 

Καλά έκανες και μας τον θύμισες. Δεν έχουμε δώσει μια απάντηση σε σχέση με τις αποδόσεις του τίτλου. Θα πρέπει να στρωθώ να διαβάσω. Στο μεταξύ, μια λεπτομέρεια: _tradeoff theory_. Γράφουμε τον όρο σαν μία λέξη, με ή χωρίς ενωτικό (_trade-off_).


----------



## Themis (Nov 21, 2013)

Καλά τα λέει ο/η Kenji επί της ουσίας. Έχουμε βέβαια αμοιβαία υποκατάσταση/ αλληλοαναπληρωσιμότητα. Αν πάμε τώρα στις δυνατότητες σύντομης απόδοσης, το "αντιστάθμισμα" είναι νοηματικά απαράδεκτο, αφού δηλώνει εκείνο με το οποίο αντισταθμίζεται κάτι άλλο, όχι την κατάσταση της διαζευκτικής αντίρροπης αυξομείωσης δύο μεγεθών. Δηλαδή, δηλώνει offsets, όχι trade-off. Το ότι έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί από ειδικούς (ήτοι συνήθως κακούς μεταφραστές των αγγλοσαξονικών όρων) ελάχιστη σημασία έχει, εκτός βέβαια αν είχαν ομοφωνήσει (λέμε τώρα). Θα έτεινα λοιπόν προς την "αντιστάθμιση" του #2. Αλλά θα προτιμούσα να δηλωθεί με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια το ζεύγος: "θεωρία της αμοιβαίας αντιστάθμισης". Παρόμοιο νόημα (και ομαλότερη σύνταξη) θα έδινε και η θεωρία της "εσωτερικής αντιστάθμισης" της κεφαλαιακής διάρθρωσης. Πρέπει δηλαδή κάπως να αποσαφηνίζεται ότι δεν μιλάμε για "αντιστάθμιση" της κεφαλαιακής διάρθρωσης στο σύνολό της σε σχέση με κάτι εξωτερικό προς αυτήν, αλλά για αντιστάθμιση μεταξύ των δύο συνιστωσών της. Ας προσθέσω ακόμα ότι οι αποδόσεις που περιέχουν το "ισο-" (εξισορρόπηση, ισοστάθμιση) μου φαίνονται παρερμηνεύσιμες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2013)

Themis said:


> Αλλά θα προτιμούσα να δηλωθεί με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια το ζεύγος: "θεωρία της αμοιβαίας αντιστάθμισης". Παρόμοιο νόημα (και ομαλότερη σύνταξη) θα έδινε και η θεωρία της "εσωτερικής αντιστάθμισης" της κεφαλαιακής διάρθρωσης. Πρέπει δηλαδή κάπως να αποσαφηνίζεται ότι δεν μιλάμε για "αντιστάθμιση" της κεφαλαιακής διάρθρωσης στο σύνολό της σε σχέση με κάτι εξωτερικό προς αυτήν, αλλά για αντιστάθμιση μεταξύ των δύο συνιστωσών της.



Εδώ λες κάτι παρόμοιο με τη σκέψη που σε έκανε να προτιμάς το «αλληλοανταγωνιζόμενων υποθέσεων». Ενώ εκεί δεν μου άρεσε (για τους λόγους που εξήγησα), εδώ είναι πιο επιτακτικό να γίνει σαφές το αναμεταξύ τους και όχι προς τρίτους. Δεν είναι δα κανένας καθημερινός όρος. 

Μου φαίνεται μάλιστα περίεργο που δεν πρότεινες και την _αλληλοαντιστάθμιση_ (που κάνει συχνά παρέα με την _αλληλοακύρωση_).

Στα ευρήματα τσίμπησα κι έναν που το παράκανε: ...η αμοιβαία αλληλοαντιστάθμιση...


----------



## Themis (Nov 21, 2013)

Το "αμοιβαία αντιστάθμιση" ή "αλληλοαντιστάθμιση" δεν είναι θέμα ουσίας, είναι πώς μας φαίνεται ότι το ακούμε καλύτερα. Για παράδειγμα, είχα μιλήσει για "αμοιβαία υποκατάσταση/ αλληλοαναπληρωσιμότητα", όχι για "αλληλοϋποκατάσταση" και "αμοιβαία αναπληρωσιμότητα". Εκείνο που με ενοχλεί πραγματικά είναι το "αντιστάθμισμα". Και ακόμα περισσότερο το γεγονός ότι οι ειδικοί σπάνια είναι σοβαροί στην ελληνική απόδοση όρων: βάζουν ό,τι να 'ναι που να θυμίζει έστω και επιφανειακά τον αγγλοσαξονικό όρο, τον κοτσέρνουν κιόλας σε παρενθέσεις και είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένοι, γιατί ο μόνος τρόπος για να καταλαβαίνουν τι λένε είναι να βάλουν στο μυαλό τους τον ξένο όρο. Η ελληνική απόδοση είναι γι' αυτούς placeholder.


----------

